# ESPN - Kandi is 2nd Best C ??



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1464078.html


http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/hughes_frank/1464095.html


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Yes. Of course by stats.

When he plays defense, he doesn't want to get close to the opponents because he wanted to protect himself. At this moment his stats are more important than wins. Clippers lost because Brand and Miller suck.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

So with Shaq injured... he should have been the best NBA center for the past 3 weeks right? Uhhh....



VD


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, IMO Kandi isn't even top 5 or 7. I watch EVERY clipper game and Kandi and everything about him is just plain getting old.

You can't take some people serious on this thread when they say that Brand and Miller suck.... doesn't even deserve a response. One only led the league in assists and the other was in the top 5 in double-doubles.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Yes. Of course by stats.
> 
> When he plays defense, he doesn't want to get close to the opponents because he wanted to protect himself. At this moment his stats are more important than wins. Clippers lost because Brand and Miller suck.


Serious question? Is this Micheal Olowakandi. 

You should be practicing right now! and I hope you enjoy the humidity in Miami.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Serious question? Is this Micheal Olowakandi.
> ...


Yea Miller and Brand suck how long it take you to come up with that one?

I think your on to something Clip. if its not him its probably his cousin or something. It all makes sense now


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Clippers lost because Brand and Miller suck.



Never heard of this one before, how about breaking it down for us FatDaddy??


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmmm... Brand and Miller suck? Thats pretty outrageous. Almost troll like. Brand is one of the best PF in the game and probably would be the best if he had about 3 more inches. Miller is IMO, the second best point in the game. I argued extensively pre-ping pong balls to trade the pick in a package for Andre Miller. Other than the fact he's looking at about 60-80 mil more than JWill for now, the Bulls would be in the playoff hunt with Miller at the helm.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

According to ESPN.com, Kandi is the 2nd best center. Coach Gently compared him with Wilt. If you guys read the articles, you will understand he is worth $20 Million/year.
two questions:
All of us should believe the experts in ESPN.com. What is the Clippers problem? 

Can I say all of the wins belong to Kandi and all of the loss belong to Brand and Miller......?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> According to ESPN.com, Kandi is the 2nd best center. Coach Gently compared him with Wilt. If you guys read the articles, you will understand he is worth $20 Million/year.
> two questions:
> All of us should believe the experts in ESPN.com. What is the Clippers problem?
> ...


PLEASE IGNORE, 
no one has EVER compared him to Wilt and no one ever will. Fat Daddy you never provide ANY support for ANY of your arguements. 20 mil a year get on with that.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*It is hard to tell kandi is better than Wilt*

Copy from ESPN.com

"I think he will continue to work at it and get better," Clippers coach Alvin Gentry said. "If you are asking me is he going to get better than Wilt Chamberlain, I don't know. But I think he is going to be a very effective player in this league for a lot of years."


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: It is hard to tell kandi is better than Wilt*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Copy from ESPN.com
> 
> "I think he will continue to work at it and get better," Clippers coach Alvin Gentry said. "If you are asking me is he going to get better than Wilt Chamberlain, I don't know. But I think he is going to be a very effective player in this league for a lot of years."


Thats a nice way of saying Kandi is and most likely never will be close to Wilt.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Copy from ESPN.com
It seems inconceiveable that the Clippers would allow Olowokandi to escape, given his reccent production and what could be his future production. But stranger things have happened. And, in a world where it seems Jason Kidd is likely to remain in New Jersey and Tim Duncan is likely to stay in San Antonio, the next-best free agent is the next-best center. 

next-best free agent (Kandi) is the next-best center.


here is my response:
best center worth $20 Million/year


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Copy from ESPN.com
> It seems inconceiveable that the Clippers would allow Olowokandi to escape, given his reccent production and what could be his future production. But stranger things have happened. And, in a world where it seems Jason Kidd is likely to remain in New Jersey and Tim Duncan is likely to stay in San Antonio, the next-best free agent is the next-best center.
> 
> ...


I don't think he is worth $20M but most teams would be glad to take him for $20. Even if he was the CBA won't allow him to get 20M a year. The max on a 7 year deal for a player of Kandi's experience is around 100M total isn't it?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Nobody has answered this question
" What is the Clippers problem since Kandi is the best center in the world?"


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> ,,, most teams would be glad to take him for $20



This will be the SURPRISE of the Summer, if Kandi doesn't make some drastic changes. He is so caught up on his 2 months of fame last year that he cannot see that he is one dimensional.

I will not at all be surprised if teams are NOT interested in Kandi. Each team already has players that contribute as much as Kandi and then some. As a Center, he should have a defensive game ... Kandi does not. OOPS, I'll take that back. Some team such as Denver might take him because they can use his offense and let everyone else do the rebounding.

If I, an ordinary fan can see all of KANDI's weaknesses, hell ... any professional can. Don't you think the players around the league know that KANDI does not defend? OCCASIONALLY, he might block a shot or snatch a rebound (when he's amongst guards), but that's it.

SO, Clipper fans, don't be surprised if he's still a Clipper. I don't think he wants to go to Denver. Then again, based on what I've seen, the Clippers might not offer him anything.

He's dense. The ball goes in ... it ain't coming out whether it's a good shot for him or not. 

Van Gundy would bench him until he takes his mind off his contract and STOP antagonizing the guys about their contracts. He is bad news for the team, IMO. (It is obvious to me, ESPN certainly is high on him and trying their best to market him ... I still don't believe many will bite.)

Unfortuantely, we will have to wade through this dismal season to find out. PLEEEEEEEEEEZ let me be wrong about all of this.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

ESPN.com rating on kandi is the most rediculous ever in the NBA history.

Why Jeff Van Gundy? They have Gently now.

Let me tell you, Clippers have noboby is better than Payton or Lewis and have nobody is better than Yao or Francis.

All Clippers starters are overated!!!!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i assume you guys are all clipper fans.i'm not,so let me throw in an unbiased assestment of the kandi man.i would say he isnt worth 20 per.thats a joke.if he could get raef lafrentz/rashard lewis $$$,which would be about 10 per he should get down on his hands and knees and thank the lord.his play is soft,he does have some low post moves but i wouldnt put him in any top 5 or 7 centers.of course the depth at that position is so weak who the heck knows,right now i would rank the centers;
shaq
vlade
ilgauskus
b. miller
yao
gasol
mutombo
kandiman
i guess thats pretty close to 5-7 isnt it?


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> ESPN.com rating on kandi is the most rediculous ever in the NBA history.
> 
> Why Jeff Van Gundy? They have Gently now.
> ...


I mean, how good can coach 'Gently' be if you don't even know his name?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

I am interested in Clippers players. I am not interested the team, the coach and the GM. 

The team sucks, the GM sucks and Alvin Gentry sucks.


----------

